# Snake river, my boys are killing me!!!



## He Reigns (Jun 27, 2014)

The Snake river is running pretty high and fast, my boys are restricted to the bank when by themselves, and have figured out the bass are in smaller, slower, cleaner tributaries. Using darker color plastics they have been cleaning up!!! All this while I am at work. UGH. We cannot take the boat out until Sunday and they have the whole trip already planned out. Really proud dad right now!!!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1403909014679.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1403909037363.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## mangelcc (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice Catch!!!!


----------

